# Angebot der Woche!



## Dok (23. April 2002)

Der Dorsch beißt wieder!
300m 0,14er Powerline (14,2kg) für die Pilkrute
1 Messerschärfer Combo Star zum Nachschärfen beim filieren
statt 52,0 Euro +Versand
nur 47,50Euro inkl. Versand


----------



## wodibo (24. April 2002)

Ich wollte mir das Angebot der Woche gerade bestellen. Allerdings wird das Porto dann doch dazugerechnet.



> Zwischensumme: EUR 47,50
> Porto/Verpackung: EUR 4,96
> (Porto-/Verpackungskostenfrei ab einer Bestellsumme von EUR 125,00)
> RECHNUNGSBETRAG: EUR 52,46



Bitte um Aufklärung, da ich das Angebot gerne nutzen würde und in 14 Tagen nach Norge mitnehmen möchte.


----------



## Dok (24. April 2002)

Das war mein Fehler, habe es gerade geändert!
Die Software sollte das eigentlich nicht machen.... grrr!
Aber jetzt Stimmts! 

47,50 ist der richtige Preis!


----------



## wodibo (24. April 2002)

Danke :m

und schon isses bestellt :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. April 2002)

Und auch ich habe es bestellt.
Schließlich brauche ich für die vielen Filets ein immer scharfes Messer. :q


----------



## wodibo (29. April 2002)

Mein Lob an den Topshop #6
Letzte Woche bestellt und heute ist alles da!

Danke und weiter so :m


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. April 2002)

@ Wodi

Na super#6,dann wird meins ja auch bald anrollen.


----------



## Schulti (3. Mai 2002)

Ich möchte mir 300 meter von der Powerline bestellen. In der beschreibung steht: Bei Vorkasse Versandkostenfrei....
Beim Endbetrag ist aber 4,95 € Porto und 1€ Bearbeitung oder so mit drauf. Was ist da los?????? ;+


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. Mai 2002)

Ich habe meins heute auch erhalten.#6

Den Messerschärfer mußte ich gleich an meiner Frau ihren Küchenmessern testen.Sie hat doch solche uralten Teile die ihr so an&acute;s Herz gewachsen sind. :q Auf die kann man nach Rom hin und zurückreiten,so stumpf sind die.
Aber jetzt nach dem schärfen sollte man damit eher vorsichtig umgehen.
Super Schärfer kann ich nur sagen.

@ Schulti

Bei Vorkasse 47,50 Euro.
So ist das schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Superingo (3. Mai 2002)

Sach ich doch. Bei richtigem Umgang mit dem Schärfer, ist dat Teil unschlagbar. #6


----------

